# Secretary and/or Lodge Software



## Monsignor (May 25, 2013)

Greetings Brethren,

Not sure if this topic is in the correct place or not?  I am trying to get a feeling as to which software solution(s) your Lodge uses for general membership, GL database reconciliation, dues entry, degree history, mailing list/merge, etc.?

We are trying to modernize from an old DOS database to something more functional and flexible.

I have downloaded and played with the software package that the Allen Lodge put out but am trying to get a feel for other solutions.

Also as far as a newsletter and mailing list what are your suggestions there? I am thinking about starting a Google Group for our lodge for general communication and notices.

Thanks much!

Fraternally,

--Stephen Davis
James A. Smith Lodge #395
Farmers Branch, TX 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 26, 2013)

Try this one:  http://download.cnet.com/Masonic-Lo...html?tag=api&tag=nl.t700&s_cid=t700&ttag=t700


----------



## Monsignor (May 29, 2013)

PH021211 said:


> Try this one:  http://download.cnet.com/Masonic-Lo...html?tag=api&tag=nl.t700&s_cid=t700&ttag=t700



Thank you Brother Hill!  I am currently evaluating the software listed above and have had a number of emails with the developer on a few items. Other than that it looks like it might be a very viable option.

Thanks for the lead!


----------



## chrmc (May 29, 2013)

Monsignor - think it would be beneficial if you would share your findings on here. I'm sure a lot of lodges would love to hear what's out there and how they work.


----------



## ethridgem (May 29, 2013)

I'll second chrmc's post. Please let us know of your findings.
Thanks!


----------



## Monsignor (May 29, 2013)

Well then... motion carried!!!!!!  Will do when I have completed my evaluations.


----------



## ethridgem (Jul 6, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## fl4sge (Jul 12, 2016)

Dear all,

we are a european grand lodge looking for a solution to manage our members from petition to mastership in our several sister lodges each with a dedicated secretary.

the solution should be platform agnostic and multi tenant.

any suggestions?

the proposed solution supra is unfortunately only windows based.

best,


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 12, 2016)

What is ur GL?  Your GS should be able to reach out to another GS to see what they are using...

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What is ur GL?  Your GS should be able to reach out to another GS to see what they are using...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Indeed. We had a custom built system. I hate it. Hate is a strong word, but hate it i do !


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 12, 2016)

I just use the GLoTX Secretary's Database- no sense in reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Neuber Fabro (Feb 6, 2017)

Whatever you try, I would like to share my bad experience... do not try the Assistant Secretary Software.
http://assistantsecretary.com/
Proprietary, lots of bugs, you need a key everytime you install it on a new computer, etc.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the one on cnet, could be more simplified, but it's manageable, excellent for the secretary but need something for the treasuer as well


----------



## goomba (Feb 6, 2017)

The Grand Lodge of Maryland has an online membership records program that I absolutely love.  I have no idea who developed the application but it is great.  Each member has access to a limited portion based on their need.  Officers can run various reports, add documentation, communicate with various people/groups, and have access to many documents.  I'm sure the grand lodge would love to share where they got it.  The current grand master is very excited about the application and talks about it every time he speaks.

It has made being an officer much easier as all the information is available with an internet connection.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2017)

goomba said:


> The Grand Lodge of Maryland has an online membership records program that I absolutely love.  I have no idea who developed the application but it is great.  Each member has access to a limited portion based on their need.  Officers can run various reports, add documentation, communicate with various people/groups, and have access to many documents.  I'm sure the grand lodge would love to share where they got it.  The current grand master is very excited about the application and talks about it every time he speaks.
> 
> It has made being an officer much easier as all the information is available with an internet connection.



I am sure other GL's would be interested.. I AM !


----------



## Blendon 339 (Jun 11, 2017)

To chime in on this thread. Blendon 339 recently released an open source meeting minutes/reporting tool that's free for all. It isn't built to replace or interfere with any GL cloud system or membership management they want you to use.

It features easy to use minutes/data entry forms, and reporting you can pull in a few moments on all reported criteria. Built in Microsoft Access you can still use this system without owning Microsoft Office.

If your GL does have a cloud membership management system and you can export to a spreadsheet you have the capability to pull demographic information for your Lodge and much more off of that data.

Titled Project Quills, it can be downloaded at http://www.blendon339.com/membership/lodge-secretarys-database/

Example reports are available there as well.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 11, 2017)

I introduced that program to our sec and he loves it...


----------



## Illuminatio (Jun 15, 2017)

The state of Illinois (along with many other states) has used the MORI system for several years with great success. You can basically do anything you might possibly need to do as a Secretary from that system.

http://www.moriapp.com/


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> The state of Illinois (along with many other states) has used the MORI system for several years with great success. You can basically do anything you might possibly need to do as a Secretary from that system.
> 
> http://www.moriapp.com/



Including  send summons via email or post or a mix of both and bill for dues ?


----------



## Illuminatio (Jun 15, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Including  send summons via email or post or a mix of both and bill for dues ?



I know our Secretary uses it for summons via post (it builds everything he needs and he just prints it out). Given the technology I'm sure you could email as well, but I haven't dug into that part yet. Truthfully I'm fairly new with it and have only had access to it for a few months in preparation for becoming Secretary next year, but this system is extremely robust and is as professional a system as I believe you'd find for this purpose (evidence by the number of Grand Lodges using it for their states). It was built specifically for this. Once I'm the one in and running it regularly I'll be able to answer with more certainty. Given the price tag and the full professional support backing though, I'd venture a guess that there's very little you'd be able to find that this system does not do.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> I know our Secretary uses it for summons via post (it builds everything he needs and he just prints it out). Given the technology I'm sure you could email as well, but I haven't dug into that part yet. Truthfully I'm fairly new with it and have only had access to it for a few months in preparation for becoming Secretary next year, but this system is extremely robust and is as professional a system as I believe you'd find for this purpose (evidence by the number of Grand Lodges using it for their states). It was built specifically for this. Once I'm the one in and running it regularly I'll be able to answer with more certainty. Given the price tag and the full professional support backing though, I'd venture a guess that there's very little you'd be able to find that this system does not do.


Thanks. I said I hated our system... i was surprised by what i said, it's not that bad, but there to help GL not lodges. I was having issues with it when i posted..


----------



## Illuminatio (Jun 15, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Thanks. I said I hated our system... i was surprised by what i said, it's not that bad, but there to help GL not lodges. I was having issues with it when i posted..



Being in IT I fully understand angst at a piece of software (and it's often fully warranted).   Oh, and I failed to say so on the last reply, but yes it also covers everything related to dues bills/arrears/anything on the financial side as well.

A couple generic screenshots of a few menus may help.


----------



## Vijayakumar P (Feb 25, 2018)

We have developed a customized online portal for our Lodge. It is developed on PHP and runs on a hosted server space.


----------



## ethridgem (Feb 25, 2018)

Vijayakumar P said:


> We have developed a customized online portal for our Lodge. It is developed on PHP and runs on a hosted server space.



Very cool, brother! Is that something you'd be willing to share with other lodges?


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like Brothers are stepping into the world of Technology....


----------



## David Duke (Feb 26, 2018)

The GLoTX just move over the the Grandview software. From what I can tell so far it is much better than the old system we were using. Not everything has been migrated over nor have it’s full capabilities been made available but I am hopeful. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Vijayakumar P (Mar 2, 2018)

ethridgem said:


> Very cool, brother! Is that something you'd be willing to share with other lodges?


It has just been tested with real time data. And will be up and running in a few days. Will send you the link.


----------



## Vijayakumar P (Mar 7, 2018)

Vijayakumar P said:


> It has just been tested with real time data. And will be up and running in a few days. Will send you the link.


A demo of the software is now available on the developers website : www.adityacreations.co.in/_lodgecraft
You can contact them for a demo login and password at adityacreations.trichy@gmail.com


----------



## Bloke (May 24, 2018)

Any more to add here ?


----------



## Keith C (May 25, 2018)

The GL of PA recently moved to SalesForce for Secretary and audit purposes.  So far it has been a mess. Most Lodges are still struggling to get the Audits, which were completed on paper in March into this system.


----------



## Bloke (May 25, 2018)

Keith C said:


> The GL of PA recently moved to SalesForce for Secretary and audit purposes.  So far it has been a mess. Most Lodges are still struggling to get the Audits, which were completed on paper in March into this system.


Sorry to hear that - so subordinate lodges are using it for billing or just as a reporting tool for Financial Books held external to Salesforce ?


----------



## Keith C (May 25, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Sorry to hear that - so subordinate lodges are using it for billing or just as a reporting tool for Financial Books held external to Salesforce ?



Just as a reporting tool.


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Just as a reporting tool.


Thanks


----------



## Harry Crijns (Sep 4, 2019)

Monsignor said:


> -Stephen Davis
> James A. Smith Lodge #395
> Farmers Branch, TX


----------



## Harry Crijns (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello 
-Stephen Davis
James A. Smith Lodge #395
Farmers Branch, TX
Read your post with very much interest, there are a few of us in our area wish to do the same and we are extremely interested in the software you are trying to obtain. Should you be successful we would appreciate letting us know, so that we can obtain a copy and assess it for our needs.
We thank you in advance for your response and guidance in this matter.
Best wishes 
Harry


----------



## Winter (Sep 4, 2019)

Harry Crijns said:


> Hello
> -Stephen Davis
> James A. Smith Lodge #395
> Farmers Branch, TX
> ...


Harry, there are several software platforms out there these days for Lodge secretaries to help them.  But they are usually enacted at the Grand Lodge level.  This thread is over a year old, so I wouldn't expect much in the way of responses.  But if I can find my links after work for some of the programs I will send them your way.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Winter (Sep 5, 2019)

Here are a few for you to look at.  I am not endorsing any of these, but it will give you an idea of what is out there.

http://www.freemasonmarketing.com/open-source/office-software-lodges/

https://www.lodgesoftware.org/

http://assistantsecretary.com/

http://mwphglor.mylodgehelper.com/

https://lodgesecretary.net/

https://www.lewismasonic.co.uk/dvds-and-cds/complete-lodge-secretary-software.htm

There are many more.  But these should give you an idea of what is out there.


----------

